# Holyhead Marina - 'Beast' damage



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent coverage by drone.....if you look at this there is at least one other covering similar area.

gepff


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Wow! That is incredible. I have used it as a stopover many times. The approach is not for the faint hearted tide wise.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful Holyhead, sad!!

Taff


----------

